# Tom Clancy's The Division



## vickybat (Dec 8, 2013)

Dunno why there wasn't a thread for a game as impressive as "The Division".

Build on Ubisoft's brand new snowdrop engine for next-gen consoles, the game promises to be a multiplatform coming in PS4 ,Xbox-One and PC.

That means, there's no holding back from Ubisoft as it completely skips previous generation consoles and under powered ones too. Its build to be a true next-gen title.
Won't talk much but show you guys the ever impressive footage showcased at VGS 2013 yesterday.

Snowdrop looks breathtaking and gorgeous.

*Tom Clancy’s The Division’s Engine Showcased in Absolutely Impressive Trailer*


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow!Game has great graphics.  some screens of it -

*news.xbox.com/~/media/images/media%20assets/games/xbox%20one/tom%20clancys%20the%20division/water_street_view_web_100155.jpg

*static9.cdn.ubi.com/resource/en-CA/game/tomclancy-thedivision/game/Police_station_shoot_out_web_100153.jpg

*www.lightninggamingnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Artwork-wallpapers-and-trailers-of-Tom-Clancy%E2%80%99s-The-Division-Dumbo_Street_web_100158.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Dec 8, 2013)

When they showed the demo of the in E3.. everyone was blown away.. PC version was not planned but due to a petition the developers considered PC port.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 8, 2013)

Looks like I found something to play for my holidays.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 8, 2013)

It is Expected to Come at Q4 2014 for Pc


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2013)

Just a heads-up. It's online-only.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 8, 2013)

I hope it has a great story


----------



## iittopper (Dec 8, 2013)

Its a mmo right ? Online - only is fine by me if sp content is good .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Just a heads-up. It's online-only.





flyingcow said:


> I hope it has a great story



Such.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 8, 2013)

I hope replaces Battlefield. I hate passing so much for the base game and then extra for the DLCs.
ASHISH65: They dont look like screeshots of the actual gameplay.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 8, 2013)

baccilus said:


> I hope replaces Battlefield. I hate passing so much for the base game and then extra for the DLCs.
> ASHISH65: They dont look like screeshots of the actual gameplay.



They are REAL



*www.eurogamer.net/articles/2013-06-28-tom-clancys-the-division-screenshot-gallery


----------



## Desmond (Dec 9, 2013)

I am glad that this one is coming for the PC. It is only game about an infection and has no zombies for a change.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 9, 2013)

Whether it comes for PC? Will it have Single Player at all? What about these Multi Players?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 9, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Whether it comes for PC? Will it have Single Player at all? What about these Multi Players?




 Q4 2014 for Pc and only online gameplay


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 9, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Q4 2014 for Pc and only online gameplay



Stupid  then its not for me... 
By the visuals above it seems to be great but what the heck?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 9, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Stupid  then its not for me...
> By the visuals above it seems to be great but what the heck?



Online only is what the future of games are. But I think you can play with AI teammates. Afterall this game is pitting you & your online mates against AI, so I do think we can play with AI teammates. We still don't know much about this game.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 9, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Online only is what the future of games are. But I think you can play with AI teammates. Afterall this game is pitting you & your online mates against AI, so I do think we can play with AI teammates. We still don't know much about this game.



That future sucks. Not everyone likes to play online games exclusively.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 9, 2013)

It Means everyone have to buy games in future,no more Piracy.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 9, 2013)

with such bad pc online multiplayer base and no servers+high pings, it is sad that it is only multiplayer :'(

Check this out 

what do you guys think?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 9, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## abhidev (Dec 10, 2013)

this one will make my gpu cry I guess


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 10, 2013)

^Really gone be huge demanding


----------



## abhidev (Dec 18, 2013)

this game will have rpg and survival elements 

source --> IGN


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 18, 2013)

^^This is great find.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 18, 2013)

this game is gonna be kickass....I just wish they use the same engine in watch dogs too...it will be awesome too


----------



## baccilus (Dec 18, 2013)

abhidev said:


> this game is gonna be kickass....I just wish they use the same engine in watch dogs too...it will be awesome too



And I hope they don't behave like the Battlefield people


----------



## abhidev (Dec 18, 2013)

And how do battlefield people behave ??


----------



## baccilus (Dec 18, 2013)

abhidev said:


> And how do battlefield people behave ??



They keep releasing DLCs and charging insane amount of money for the same. I meant battlefield publishers, not players.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 18, 2013)

Ohh ok... true that


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 19, 2013)

Battlefield publishers are cr@p when it comes to money and pricing


----------



## abhidev (Dec 19, 2013)

Both Battlefield and COD


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 22, 2013)

Ubisoft: The Division PC Version Won’t Be A Console Port
Peasants


----------



## abhidev (Dec 22, 2013)

Yes they have said that it will be well optimized for the PC


----------



## Akira (Dec 22, 2013)

More interested to see how the "online only" part turns out, specially with those insane graphics. It didnt go so well for Sims3, nor for Diablo3. Hell, if it wasnt for Diablo2 fanbase, the whole thing would have crashed.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 22, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Ubisoft: The Division PC Version Won’t Be A Console Port
> Peasants



Lies, I tell ya, llliiieess!


----------



## gameranand (Dec 22, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Ubisoft: The Division PC Version Won’t Be A Console Port
> Peasants



Every gaming company says that and yet at the end of the day they disappoint every time.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 29, 2013)

Doesnt it support playing from android tablet?


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 30, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Lies, I tell ya, llliiieess!


Being a next gen only game, I guess the port won't be as buggy as ubi's previous games were, hopefully.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 30, 2013)

The Division Tom Clancy Game's Survival Mechanics: What You Need to Know : Games : Gamenguide


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2013)

I hope they make a PC port for the single player as well.


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 7, 2014)

Why no offline-mode?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 7, 2014)

WTF  - Tom Clancy's The Division Delayed Until 2015? - CraveOnline


----------



## abhidev (Jan 7, 2014)

Wtf.... X(


----------



## snap (Jan 7, 2014)

what!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 8, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> WTF  - Tom Clancy's The Division Delayed Until 2015? - CraveOnline


Yay! Delay = better game


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 8, 2014)

^Well, nowadays, release date = push-out-the-door date. Delay = real release date. :<


----------



## iittopper (Jan 8, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Lies, I tell ya, llliiieess!





gameranand said:


> Every gaming company says that and yet at the end of the day they disappoint every time.



You are forgetting one thing . This game is developed by Ubisoft Massive ( remember pc version of far cry 3 , AC revelation and pc exclusive World in conflict) , They always give better pc port , so you can trust them .


----------



## gameranand (Jan 8, 2014)

iittopper said:


> You are forgetting one thing . This game is developed by Ubisoft Massive ( remember pc version of far cry 3 , AC revelation and pc exclusive World in conflict) , They always give better pc port , so you can trust them .



I hope you are right.


----------



## Hiesenberg (Jan 9, 2014)

iittopper said:


> You are forgetting one thing . This game is developed by Ubisoft Massive ( remember pc version of far cry 3 , AC revelation and pc exclusive World in conflict) , They always give better pc port , so you can trust them .


Yeah .... Ubisoft has already stated that the Division will not just be a port on PC but will be optimized for PC. With current Battlefield fiasco, it is always better to be late than rushed.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 9, 2014)

Hiesenberg said:


> Yeah .... Ubisoft has already stated that the Division will not just be a port on PC but will be optimized for PC. With current Battlefield fiasco, it is always better to be late than rushed.



Better rush before all gets in to bf4!
Btw what are you doing on forums Heisenberg.you're supposed to cook


----------



## abhidev (Jan 9, 2014)

Yoo....BIAAATCH!!!!


----------



## Hiesenberg (Jan 10, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Better rush before all gets in to bf4!
> Btw what are you doing on forums Heisenberg.you're supposed to cook


Is that you Holly ?..... oh my Baby ...come to Daddaaa...
I'm done cooking now..... now trying to break Superman by being Lex Luther


----------



## snap (Mar 20, 2014)

something better than nothing


----------



## snap (Mar 24, 2014)

The Division: new screens show night-time squad combat, lots of dead bodies | VG247


----------



## snap (Apr 12, 2014)

Hideo Kojima on 'The Division': It's so good, 'it makes me want to quit my job' - Greenville Video Games | Examiner.com


----------



## tkin (Apr 12, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> It Means everyone have to buy games in future,no more Piracy.


Not because of piracy, but because of the pathetic quality of our internet connections, specially latency. I remember the horrible times when I tried to play Borderlands 2 Co-Op with some member of this forum, it was nightmare to get it working, 9/10 times we'd have connection related issues.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2014)

First lets see how they have done with Watchdogs. They said that PC version would be awesome, it better be.


----------



## snap (May 15, 2014)

*www.polygon.com/2014/5/15/5720806/tom-clancys-the-division-delayed-2015


----------



## Jripper (May 16, 2014)

I don't mind the delay if it results in a superbly optimized game with as few issues as possible. And gives me a chance to upgrade my rig too.


----------



## snap (May 17, 2014)

*www.gamereactor.eu/news/123004/Massive+don't+want+to+"do+a+Battlefield+4"+with+The+Division/


----------



## snap (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## vickybat (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic gameplay. Snowdrop engine is really something. The physics effects were noteworthy as well.


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 14, 2014)

The graphics is amazing. Cant wait.


----------



## sarthak96 (Jul 18, 2014)

Mmo and india don't go well together


----------



## snap (Dec 21, 2015)

Leaked Tom Clancy's The Division Closed Alpha Gameplay (Xbox One) - NeoGAF


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 21, 2015)

Tom clancy's the division and Ghost recon Wildlands..
2016 the year of 3rd person shootes


----------



## Bhargav (Dec 25, 2015)

Tom Clancy's The Division Beta Code On G2A 50/-


----------



## snap (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## 007 (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## snap (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 8, 2016)

The Division PC players: don’t download the latest Nvidia drivers


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 8, 2016)

Man this game was started in 2013 and still unreleased in 2016!!!


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 9, 2016)

It's happening again 

*i.imgur.com/UCSWo5z.jpg


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 9, 2016)

B..b..but that's a different studio and engine right?


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 9, 2016)

The Division: PC graphics performance benchmark review - DirectX 11: graphics card performance Full HD &amp; WHQD &amp; UH

See how the R9 290 beats the 780 ti and the 370 beats the gtx 770.. Nvidia don't care about their last gen gpu's?


----------



## Bhargav (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## chimera201 (Mar 10, 2016)

The Division players are queuing to use a laptop &bull; Eurogamer.net

Apna desh mein kabhi nahi hoga.


----------



## Xai (Mar 11, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> The Division players are queuing to use a laptop • Eurogamer.net



That was one annoying bug. Was stuck there for a couple of hours, before finding a workaround.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Mar 19, 2016)

So has anyone started playing yet? If so, how's the latency? Good pings? Please list the ISP you're playing on.


----------



## Xai (Mar 25, 2016)

tamatarpakoda said:


> So has anyone started playing yet? If so, how's the latency? Good pings? Please list the ISP you're playing on.



Started on the 9th; now lvl 30/44. Faced some server connectivity issues - which is common for a new release, but still does pop up every now and then. I am on Siti broadband.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks for letting us know.


----------

